

GoPHP5.org - helping speed the transition to PHP 5.2 - nickb
http://gophp5.org/

======
y2x
I dont get, why 5 is better then 4. TFA says "better xml parsing". But why
implement XML Parsing in the language at all? You can do that in PHP. Put all
that kind of stuff in libraries. I want a slim language that never changes.

